# How to wire portable space heater



## cesquibel (Oct 25, 2011)

When cleaning portable Rival Titan portable space heater accidentally disconnected wires to thermostat and on/off switch. Need instructions to reconnect wires.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 26, 2011)

Neutral power line (the wide blade) to heater element.
Hot power line(slim blade) to the switch. Switch to thermostat. Thermostat to other end of heater element.


----------



## cesquibel (Oct 26, 2011)

First there is the cord power that has been splits into two wires with female connectors  - then one of these wires has been stripped from the black casing to reveal a green wire that has been attached to the frame; the other half is still in its casing with its female connected that looks like it slides over a flat connection. 

The there are 2 wires coming from the left and right side of heating coils with a male flat connected. The left side wire is still connected to the Hi/Lo switch on the right but the right wire is not connected to anything and I don't see anywhere for it to plug in to. There is a male connected available on this switch to the left of where the left wire is connected to the switch. When I opened the unit these right wire wasn't connected to anything.

Now for the thermostat, it does have on male post available


----------

